# OM found murdered



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

I just received a telephone call from a mutual friend of my ex-wife and mine, telling me that they found the OM murdered in his apartment last night. I asked her if my ex-wife has gotten wind of the news yet, and she said not to her knowledge. She also said that she wasn't going to tell her because of my ex-wife's recent mental breakdown that got her institutionalized for a few weeks in a psychiatric hospital.

While I take no joy in someone being murdered, not even the OM, I guess the obvious answer is that he fu*ked with the wrong people for the very last time. This time the karma bus came with a killer riding as one of its passengers.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Not only would I be joyful, I'd probably be suspect #1. I know it wouldn't change anything, but there's a certain justice to it that ya just gotta love.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Morituri,

I'm not shedding any tears either.

When you play with fire, sometimes you get burned.

I'm certain he was just as prudent and circumspect in other aspects of his life as he was with your marriage.


----------



## drsparkle (Aug 7, 2011)

karma indeed


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

He chose to live his life the way he wanted , I doubt he cried for you . His life his choice , bad choice = repercussions .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WhereAmI (Nov 3, 2010)

I hope his murderer was someone of low moral character, and not a BS who snapped. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

At the least, if the cops collected a urine sample from his grave, I'd get hauled downtown.


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

I hope you aren't considered a suspect. That is one thing that concerns me, if that happened to the OM in my case I'm sure they would be all over me. I said a few ahh...things , yes a few things to him.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

As much as I hate the OW in my situation, if something horrible happened to her I would find no solace in that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lostouthere (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow karma is really a b*(ch sometimes. Im like you I would not want to see no one done this way but would not shed no tears either.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

joe kidd said:


> I hope you aren't considered a suspect. That is one thing that concerns me, if that happened to the OM in my case I'm sure they would be all over me. I said a few ahh...things , yes a few things to him.


Well Joe so far the police have not contacted me. I suspect that there were plenty of lowlifes who wanted nothing more than 'terminate with extreme prejudice' him. Thankfully it appears he was alone when he was murdered. It would have been tragic if there had been a woman with him - like my ex-wife - at the time the killer(s) went to pay him a visit and she also would have been killed to remove any possible witness that could identify him(them).

You know what's ironic? I was watching the opening scene of 'Watchmen' when I received the call from mutual friend of my ex-wife and mine. It was the scene in which Adrian Veidt fights with and murders Edward Blake by throwing him out of his high rise apartment building and on to the street below. Now I can't get Nat King Cole's "Unforgettable" out of my head.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I recommend you read Watchmen instead of the movie, it is one of the best, if not the best graphic novels ever written. I have read it close to 20 times and still find new things.


Also, you do realize that your ex could also be considered a suspect?

Also, consider it could also have been a random crime. I guess details will come forth eventually.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for the recommendation Almostrecovered. I read the Watchmen graphic novel way back when it came out in the mid 80's so I already know the characters and the plot line. I have to say though that I like the ending of the movie much better than the ending of the graphic novel. I know this might be considered heresy by the purists of the graphic novel but that's just me.

As far as my ex-wife being a suspect, I doubt it since she - and sources that know her have confirmed - ended her affair immediately after I found out about it. You see, unbeknownst to me until recently, my ex-wife had been the survivor of continuous rape by one of her male cousins when she was a teenage girl. The psychiatrist who treated her during her stay at the hospital said that it was not unheard of that some survivors of rape, engaged in self destructive behaviors like extra marital affairs. Besides, she has been under 24 hour supervision by her parents and siblings since she came out of the hospital a few weeks ago, so she has an air tight alibi as to her whereabouts. The same with me, since I haven't left my girlfriend's side for the last 2 days. In any case, more details of the murder should be forthcoming in the next couple of days or weeks.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

just wow. How crazy is that. Ive heard other stories of people being killed in car accidents while on the way to see their lover. Sometimes karma's a b*tch and sometimes she doesn't take any prisoners.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Sometimes karma bites those in the @ss who think they are living right as well. Or maybe, it's just the cycle of life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm not really a big believer in Karma per se but I am a great believer that lowlifes eventually push their self destruct button one time to many. Sadly they often leave shattered lives behind in their wake.


----------



## asdf974 (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Open4it (Sep 1, 2011)

morituri said:


> I'm not really a big believer in Karma per se but I am a great believer that lowlifes eventually push their self destruct button one time to many. Sadly they often leave shattered lives behind in their wake.


Most people only believe in Karma when the bus shows up at the other guy's door step.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

How unfortunate. I would have hoped for bone cancer, rabies, brain eating amoebas and 4th degree burns, at the same time, at the least. 

Well one can hope it was long and slow and involved power tools. So there's that.

Back in the old country, a man found with a petrol soaked burning tire round his neck was often guilty of sticking his **** in the wrong orifice.


----------



## oaksthorne (Mar 4, 2011)

pidge70 said:


> As much as I hate the OW in my situation, if something horrible happened to her I would find no solace in that.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I would consider it an act of purification on the part of the universe. Why should perfectly good planetary resources be wasted on such a piece of s**t? They don't change either,entitled ones like that just go right on hurting others.


----------



## NotLikeYou (Aug 30, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> How unfortunate. I would have hoped for bone cancer, rabies, brain eating amoebas and 4th degree burns, at the same time, at the least.
> 
> Well one can hope it was long and slow and involved power tools. So there's that.
> 
> Back in the old country, a man found with a petrol soaked burning tire round his neck was often guilty of sticking his **** in the wrong orifice.


Yeah! I thought that thread the other day, "Law is not Justice" was pretty ridiculous, with the OP taking the stance that cheaters should be thrown in jail as criminals because somebody bwoke his widdle heart.

Didn't think he was one of the moderates here. I know the popular position is that the BS is a big 'ole victim, didn't do anything wrong, but it sure is interesting to get insight through a comment as to why someone might have been cheated on.


----------



## sam83 (Jul 23, 2011)

what goes around comes around he mostly a confronting husband like Richard Gere in unfaithful


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

oaksthorne said:


> I would consider it an act of purification on the part of the universe. Why should perfectly good planetary resources be wasted on such a piece of s**t? They don't change either,entitled ones like that just go right on hurting others.



Holding on to my hate for her just means she has a hold on me so to speak. She does not deserve a place in my head and she doesn't have it. For me to have inner peace I cannot wish ill on her or anyone who has wronged me. That kind of thinking is partially what screwed me up to begin with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

morituri said:


> I just received a telephone call from a mutual friend of my ex-wife and mine, telling me that they found the OM murdered in his apartment last night. I asked her if my ex-wife has gotten wind of the news yet, and she said not to her knowledge. She also said that she wasn't going to tell her because of my ex-wife's recent mental breakdown that got her institutionalized for a few weeks in a psychiatric hospital.
> 
> While I take no joy in someone being murdered, not even the OM, I guess the obvious answer is that he fu*ked with the wrong people for the very last time. This time the karma bus came with a killer riding as one of its passengers.


:iagree:

I will feel the joy for you. I have not guilt over that.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

morituri said:


> Well Joe so far the police have not contacted me. I suspect that there were plenty of lowlifes who wanted nothing more than 'terminate with extreme prejudice' him. Thankfully it appears he was alone when he was murdered. It would have been tragic if there had been a woman with him - like my ex-wife - at the time the killer(s) went to pay him a visit and she also would have been killed to remove any possible witness that could identify him(them).
> 
> You know what's ironic? *I was watching the opening scene of 'Watchmen'* when I received the call from mutual friend of my ex-wife and mine. It was the scene in which Adrian Veidt fights with and murders Edward Blake by throwing him out of his high rise apartment building and on to the street below. Now I can't get Nat King Cole's "Unforgettable" out of my head.


Perfect!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

It seems sick for people to be rejoicing over someone being murdered. Mori...that's quite a story. Awful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> It seems sick for people to be rejoicing over someone being murdered. Mori...that's quite a story. Awful.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Jelly while it may not be right or even politically correct to rejoice in a lowlife's death, to quote Dr Manhattan's response to Adrian Veidt question in the final scene of Watchmen "Without condemning or condoning, I understand".

In the meantime I'm going to see if I can purge Nat King Cole's beautiful song "Unforgettable", from my head by playing it ad nauseum.


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

morituri said:


> Jelly while it may not be right or even politically correct to rejoice in a lowlife's death, to quote Dr Manhattan's response to Adrian Veidt question in the final scene of Watchmen "Without condemning or condoning, I understand".
> 
> In the meantime I'm going to see if I can purge Nat King Cole's beautiful song "Unforgettable", from my head by playing it ad nauseum.


Throw some Megadeth in... that will get rid of it.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

I don't believe in karma. Well, except my ex girlfriend. Her name was Karma. That was definitely some bad Karma.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

alphaomega said:


> I don't believe in karma. Well, except my ex girlfriend. Her name was Karma. That was definitely some bad Karma.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:rofl:


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

As much as I wish for the OM to get his well deserved beat down, I wouldn't wish for his death, nor would I take any joy in it. As for the side topic of karma, I don't believe in that at all. What the hell did I do to deserve being cheated on in two different marriages? Not that I believe in that reincarnation crap either, but geez, was I an OM in a previous life or something? But that would mean karma and reincarnation are real and that goes against my beliefs.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

lordmayhem said:


> As for the side topic of karma, I don't believe in that at all. What the hell did I do to deserve being cheated on in two different marriages? Not that I believe in that reincarnation crap either, but geez, was I an OM in a previous life or something? But that would mean karma and reincarnation are real and that goes against my beliefs.


Good point LM.

As much as the OM may have flirted with self-destruction and helped with the destruction of marriages and families, he may have left a mother and father, brothers and sisters, and maybe even children, who may have loved him and may be at this moment grieving his passing. Because of THEM I take no joy in his demise.


----------



## sadcalifornian (Sep 18, 2011)

I certainly would not condone murder, but I think certain individuals, especially predatory men who go after married women, do deserve extreme repercussion. After all, the law is not there to protect us from these psychos whereas there is law against child molestors and rapists. We are expected to solely rely on our voluntary moral codes and conscience to maintain orders in these aspects of life. So, what do we do about these sociopathic home wreckers? Legally, there is very little we can do to control them. We see them all the time, and it's frustrating to say the least. 

How many innocent families do these people have to destroy to deserve such punishment as this? I am sure there is certain point at which the society is just better off by getting rid of them no matter the methodology, no? 

I just cannot spare a shred of sympathy for this man.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

sadcalifornian said:


> I just cannot spare a shred of sympathy for this man.


Neither do I but I do for those that may have been his loved ones who may be grieving and bear no responsibility for his actions.


----------



## sadcalifornian (Sep 18, 2011)

morituri said:


> Neither do I but I do for those that may have been his loved ones who may be grieving and bear no responsibility for his actions.


For the rapists and child molestors who get long term jail sentences or even death penalty, their loved ones must feel hurt, but so? I think at some point, such side effect become trivial to the far greater damages they inflict.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

sadcalifornian said:


> For the rapists and child molestors who get long term jail sentences or even death penalty, *their loved ones must feel hurt, but so?*


You have just defined yourself in the same terms as the OM.


----------



## sadcalifornian (Sep 18, 2011)

morituri said:


> You have just defined yourself in the same terms as the OM.


There are varying degrees of "hurt". A prickled finger to chopped limbs. Just because I sound insensitive to the "hurt" by the loved ones around the child molestors and rapists getting punished, you equate me with OM? You lost me with your logic there.


----------



## sam83 (Jul 23, 2011)

hey guys where I live I can kill the OM and turn myself in and with a good lawyer I'll get maximum 7 years and if I caught them in act I'll kill them both and dance over their bodies tell the cops arrive and I'll put in jail just as much it take CSI to make sure I didn't fake it and if it confirmed I'm free so I feel really good for u morituri even if u don't it's just plain justice been served 

If it's not really about revenge USA army shouldn't be in Afghanistan or Iraq right now


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

The War on Terror is not about revenge and never has been. Break out your history book and a world map. Back in the early 1970s, Islamic Fundamentalists laid out a plan to organize the entire Arab world under Fundamentalist Islamic leadership. The plan requires taking over an Arab country to be used as a springboard for spreading the movement to the others. They took Iran. Trouble is, Iran is Persia. Look at world map and see where Iraq


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Mori--you will have to keep us posted with what happened. Have you heard anything else about it? What a truly crazy story.

I don't think fighting wars or child molestors or rapists are the same thing as 'other women ad other men.' 

With that said, I think it's normal for betrayed spouses to want the 'other women and other men" someday to find themselves married and have their spouse cheat on them.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

The jerk my wife cheated with died at age 50 just before I found out who he was.

He was not murdered, but his lousy lifestyle led to his early death.

If I knew where that cretin's rotting carcass is buried I'd piss on his grave.

Why? 

To grease his way to Hell.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Just don't let me get eaten by my dogs, is all I ask.


----------



## TotoWeRNotInKansasAnymore (Apr 7, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> Just don't let me get eaten by my dogs, is all I ask.


:rofl:

…. and please people, do not host fundraising car washes at the corner gas stations or convenience stores in my name for funeral expenses.

Always seems kind of ironic to me when reports in the local news are of “So-n-So” who was murdered as direct result to the bottom dwelling lifestyle they chose to live and two days later their associated low life friends are standing on the corner holding a sign with “So-n-So” name on it and “Car Wash” to raise funds for funeral expenses.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

My WW last OM end back in jail, now that was a reason to rejoyce. Granted his adult daughter and even his parants are sad. The point is this guy made some poor choices.

It seems M- exwife OM also made some bad choices and with that it cost him his life. It may have been a random act , but something tells me it wasn't and with that then maybe justice was served.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

This is not the first time that a murder has hit close to home. Back when I was 20 years old, I took a part time job at a men's clothing store to help with college book expenses. On my first day at work, one of the girls who worked as a cashier told me how the previous kid who did my job had been arrested on the premises and charged with murder. I really wasn't that much interested in her story so I forgot about it. Then one day, many months after she had told me the story, I was reading the newspaper and I happened to come on to a full one page article of the story detailing the gruesome details of the murder, the victims and the murderers. To make a long story short, the kid who had the job before I came on the scene, got together with his best friend, planned and carried out the murder of his father and his step-mother. I was blown away at this Greek like tragedy. It's been 32 years since that happened, but I will remember it for the rest of my life.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Was this waste of skin adding something to the world by his presence? If not, maybe he can contribute by feeding a few worms and blow flies. We all should give a little something back.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Ween - Object - YouTube


----------



## marksaysay (Oct 15, 2010)

As much as it pleases all the BS's to see something like, there is never a reason to rejoice in the misfortune of another. I feel for his family. As much as we may not like who he was, show a litttle compassion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

marksaysay said:


> As much as it pleases all the BS's to see something like, there is never a reason to rejoice in the misfortune of another. I feel for his family. As much as we may not like who he was, show a litttle compassion.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## sadcalifornian (Sep 18, 2011)

This was like 40 years ago, and I was 10 years old. I had a friend just across the street from my house. I wasn't that close to him as he was one year older than I was, but we hung around time to time. His dad worked for government and was a tall, handsome gentleman but was very stoic and quiet. So much so that even at such young age, I felt it must be very boring living with dad like him. His mom was SAHM and seems always serving his and family's needs. She hardly talked either. 

Well, one day I overhead people talking about how his mom got found to be sleeping with another man every weekend for some time then. People seemed shocked. A couple days later, walking back home from school, I saw a group of women, 4-5, surrounding her, kicking and pulling her hair and so on. I was scared and just passed them to come home. It was a small town and there were other people witnessing this. Well, the next day morning, I heard from my parents that she died in sleep. Apparantely, she came home that afternoon, went to bed and never woke up. 

The whole town hushed it down and nobody seemed to talk about the incident afterwards. It was weird. The family soon moved out of the town and we never heard about them afterwards. Looking back, I don't think even there was even any legal consequences to those women who did that, as if the whole town kept it down as a town secret. The image still haunts me time to time as she was trying to crawl back home while taking the beatings from those women.


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

Runs like Dog said:


> Ween - Object - YouTube


poignant.


----------



## sam83 (Jul 23, 2011)

sadcalifornian said:


> This was like 40 years ago, and I was 10 years old. I had a friend just across the street from my house. I wasn't that close to him as he was one year older than I was, but we hung around time to time. His dad worked for government and was a tall, handsome gentleman but was very stoic and quiet. So much so that even at such young age, I felt it must be very boring living with dad like him. His mom was SAHM and seems always serving his and family's needs. She hardly talked either.
> 
> Well, one day I overhead people talking about how his mom got found to be sleeping with another man every weekend for some time then. People seemed shocked. A couple days later, walking back home from school, I saw a group of women, 4-5, surrounding her, kicking and pulling her hair and so on. I was scared and just passed them to come home. It was a small town and there were other people witnessing this. Well, the next day morning, I heard from my parents that she died in sleep. Apparantely, she came home that afternoon, went to bed and never woke up.
> 
> The whole town hushed it down and nobody seemed to talk about the incident afterwards. It was weird. The family soon moved out of the town and we never heard about them afterwards. Looking back, I don't think even there was even any legal consequences to those women who did that, as if the whole town kept it down as a town secret. The image still haunts me time to time as she was trying to crawl back home while taking the beatings from those women.


it reminds me with a scene in movie Malena Monica Bellucci treated the same way by some women it was a really hard scene especially if the victim someone as hot as Monica


----------



## sam83 (Jul 23, 2011)

marksaysay said:


> As much as it pleases all the BS's to see something like, there is never a reason to rejoice in the misfortune of another. I feel for his family. As much as we may not like who he was, show a litttle compassion.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


they should show compassion first instead of fooling around with families 

what goes around comes around


----------



## marksaysay (Oct 15, 2010)

sam83 said:


> they should show compassion first instead of fooling around with families
> 
> what goes around comes around


There's not much reasoning you can do with a deceased person. He made some mistakes as do many OM/OW but it does nothing to harp on their shortcomings when they're dead.


----------



## oaksthorne (Mar 4, 2011)

marksaysay said:


> There's not much reasoning you can do with a deceased person. He made some mistakes as do many OM/OW but it does nothing to harp on their shortcomings when they're dead.


Maybe not, but don't expect anyone who is hurt by a piece of S**t like this to be sad at their demise. Very seldom do people get what is coming to them, and when they do, it gratifies my sense of justice , and I reserve the right to feel that way. If this happened to the toxic garbage that went after my H, I would be relieved that she would never again be able to do this to another family.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Trust me. There are people on this earth who desperately need killing. Each breath they draw is an insult to humanity. Serial rapists, serial murderers, terrorists, and child molesters spring to mind. Each one of these who assumes room temperature makes the world a better place and presents an occasion for all decent people to rejoice.


----------



## oaksthorne (Mar 4, 2011)

pidge70 said:


> Holding on to my hate for her just means she has a hold on me so to speak. She does not deserve a place in my head and she doesn't have it. For me to have inner peace I cannot wish ill on her or anyone who has wronged me. That kind of thinking is partially what screwed me up to begin with.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well I don't feel that way. She has no hold on me, but she does have a debt to pay for what she has done and I would very much like to know that it has been paid. She will go right on hurting others as long as there is no price to pay for her sense of entitlement. I am a lover of justice, I will not feel sad when it occurs. My "inner peace" comes from knowing that what go's around does, in fact come around at times.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

oaksthorne said:


> Well I don't feel that way. She has no hold on me, but she does have a debt to pay for what she has done and I would very much like to know that it has been paid. She will go right on hurting others as long as there is no price to pay for her sense of entitlement. I am a lover of justice, I will not feel sad when it occurs. My "inner peace" comes from knowing that what go's around does, in fact come around at times.



To be fair, she can't wreak havoc without a willing participant.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

unbelievable said:


> Trust me. There are people on this earth who desperately need killing. Each breath they draw is an insult to humanity. Serial rapists, serial murderers, terrorists, and child molesters spring to mind. Each one of these who assumes room temperature makes the world a better place and presents an occasion for all decent people to rejoice.


The thing is, serial rapists, serial murderers, child molesters, terrorists and do not have willing participants  they inflict pain on and lives they destroy. 

The OM and OW participate in a betrayal in which the disloyal spouse willingly and intentionally wants to be a part of.


----------



## sadcalifornian (Sep 18, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> The thing is, serial rapists, serial murderers, child molesters, terrorists and do not have willing participants  in the pain they inflict and the destruction they wield and the lives they destroy.
> 
> The OM and OW participate in a betrayal in which the disloyal spouse willingly and intentionally wants to be a part of.


I must point out that oftentimes the victims to child molesters and rapists are indeed "willing" participants. They have been coaxed into being engaged into an act that devastate their lives later on. Statutory rape is an example. Willing or not willing, it is a rape because the minor is not considered to have the capacity to say no in their immature minds. Although legally over 18, you are expected to have the "mature" mind, in reality this is not so for various reasons. Who says once you turn 18, you all of a sudden turn into this balanced human being that can say yes and no properly in any circumstance? 

Even late in years, some people are rather poorly equipped to protect their mind and body such as MW in a troubled marriage. If these women actively pursue to have A, then that is one thing, but in case of homewreckers, they smell these women out and target them by scheming and coaxing to the point they just cannot say no. And, the result is another marriage destroyed and kids lose their intact family, all for what? To satisfy their sexual needs? For an easy lay? 

Do they realize the magnitude of what they've done? Do they care? Most decent people would be willing to die to protect their precious kids, family, their home. This is what they destroy for some cheap sex. So, why shouldn't they be compared to serial murderers, child molestors, rapists, and all other despicable crimiinals?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

oh jesus, cut the crap- adultery is not the same as molestation or rape.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

sadcalifornian said:


> I must point out that oftentimes the victims to child molesters and rapists are indeed "willing" participants.


I hope you are joking. 



sadcalifornian said:


> If these women actively pursue to have A, then that is one thing, but in case of homewreckers, they smell these women out and target them by scheming and coaxing to the point they just cannot say no. .


Again, affairs involve TWO WILLING PARTICIPANTS. You cannot have an affair without a THIRD WILLING party unless the OM/OW does not know the disloyal spouse is in fact, married. And if they DO NOT know, it is STILL an affair. Nobody sticks a gun to ANY married person's head and makes them have an affair. It does not work that way.



sadcalifornian said:


> So, why shouldn't they be compared to serial murderers, child molestors, rapists, and all other despicable crimiinals?


Because serial rapists', child molestors', and serial murderers' recipients are victims, not willing participants.



Almostrecovered said:


> oh jesus, cut the crap- adultery is not the same as molestation or rape.


Thank you!!! :smthumbup:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> oh jesus, cut the crap- adultery is not the same as molestation or rape.


:thumbup:

Seriously.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Jelly,

A few minutes ago I got word from a friend who is a police detective regarding OM's death. Suffice it to say that he couldn't provide me with any details without getting himself or me into trouble, but he did tell me that his death was pretty gruesome.


----------



## oaksthorne (Mar 4, 2011)

pidge70 said:


> To be fair, she can't wreak havoc without a willing participant.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I was not a willing participant. Neither of these clever people asked my permission. There is no way this cannot cause devastation unless you really never cared about your spouse to begin with. I am not the least interested in being "fair" to any skank who would intrude knowingly into a marriage, or any betrayer of their own or anyone else's marriage. This is deeply unfair to the spouse who has been cheated on. Nice people don't do this! Most victims of this spend at least two years trying to get their feet back under them, some never do. More than 70% of marriages affected by infidelity don't survive. If my H had told me that he wanted this piece of s**t woman, I would have held the door for him, but he wanted to eat cake and so did she( she is also married). He exposed me to every creeping thing that she has ever rutted with. That is not fair! Being "fair" means being honest to begin with; being "fair" means not going after what is not yours. If you can't concern yourself with being "fair" to others than you have no right to expect others to be "fair" with you.


----------



## marksaysay (Oct 15, 2010)

You honestly don't want things to be "fair". If things were fair, you would have to watch your husband/wife deteriorate with cancer like others have. If things were fair, you would have to lose your husband/wife in a plane crash/car wreck/freak accident like others have. If things were fair, you would have gotten a disease from your wayward spouse like others have. If things were fair, you would have your spouse leave you for your brother/uncle/dad like others have. 

Let's be truthful. You don't really want things to fair, because if it was, ever awful thing that has ever happened to someone would happen to you. That would be fair, right????


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

morituri said:


> Jelly,
> 
> A few minutes ago I got word from a friend who is a police detective regarding OM's death. Suffice it to say that he couldn't provide me with any details without getting himself or me into trouble, but he did tell me that his death was pretty gruesome.


Oh wow. That is crazy. Maybe your local paper or local news will have more info.



oaksthorne said:


> I was not a willing participant.


The betrayed spouse is never a willing participant. That much is true. However, Pidge is right: 

*Without a spouse that is willing to cheat, there can be no affair.*


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Life is not fair, but justice can happen from time to time. There is no telling why this person was killed. But from information given this just may not be the biggest loss to society.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Whether adultary is in the same league with rape/murder/terrorism, depends entirely on one's culture. I wouldn't likely murder my wife's lover (if she had one), not because I think it would be immoral to do so but because there would be no advantage to it. She owes me loyalty, he does not. Besides, murdering him wouldn't make her any more trustworthy. If it weren't him, it would be someone else. 
One who commits murder only takes someone's life. The victim's problems are over. An adulterer, takes peoples' past, present, and future plans and dreams, leaving others with the tough work of cleaning up their mess. Murderers rarely reoffend but adulterers almost always do. I could make a pretty strong argument that adulterers deserve a headshot more than a murderer.


----------



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

unbelievable said:


> I could make a pretty strong argument that adulterers deserve a headshot more than a murderer.


I don't know about "more than" a murderer, but there is a reason adultery was grounds for stoning in the old testament days. If the Bible gave stoning as the sentence for adultery, then it is a pretty serious crime. This current culture makes it look like a petty shoplifting of a piece of candy. 

Mori, I hope you do have a rock-solid alibi. I know for sure, I would be a suspect if anything ever happened to OM. I'm just glad he lives so far away.


----------



## RoseRed (Aug 27, 2011)

It is so incredibly saddening and sickening to read the posters that rejoice or are apathetic to a murder! It is disheartening to see such cold heartless venom uttered from mouths, such contemptous thoughts! To read of karmic buses... is there no empathy are you not human?? 

Was it justice.. perhaps... but there is no information from the OP as to the circumstances nor situation.

Barely a shred of compassion.... 

Just rash harsh judgement from most... all I see is people throwing stones who live in glass houses! I can't imagine anyone condemning another when they refuse to look at themselves... are you so pure and perfect???

Unbelievable - I am flabbergasted! You call yourself decent??? If you suggest people 'need' killing then pick up your sword and have at it instead of boasting to a computer screen. See how far you get... will you be praised as a hero??? How can you talk of humanity??!! If you wish to live a life with "an eye for an eye" mentality then retribution shall be forever.. everyone will be blind! Are you so perfect? Have you not the capacity to forgive??

Marksaysay - I'm with you.... 

It truly is a sad day...


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Of course some people need killing! I wasn't sent to Iraq twice to distribute posies. We don't send the SWAT team out to hold hands and sing campfire songs. There are some honestly really bad jokers in this world. I don't know if this adulterer deserved what he received or not. I do know that he realized homicide was at least a potential consequence of his actions and he proceeded anyway.


----------



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

RoseRed said:


> If you suggest people 'need' killing then pick up your sword and have at it instead of boasting to a computer screen. See how far you get... will you be praised as a hero??? How can you talk of humanity??!! If you wish to live a life with "an eye for an eye" mentality then retribution shall be forever.. everyone will be blind!


I don't think anyone is saying to go pick up a sword and kill all adulterers. I know I'm not. I have had to, as I'm sure many others here have, struggle with the urge to cause physical harm to OM. It's just not worth it. I think what most are saying is that this OM was playing with fire. Sometimes, when you play with fire, you get burned.

I agree with the other poster. Our military is not trained to give out flowers. Neither are our police officers. I do not celebrate the death of any human being. Having been trained to kill, I still have a deep respect for human life. Heck, I am a hunter and take time to reflect on the taking of a life of a deer each time I kill one.


----------



## RoseRed (Aug 27, 2011)

unbelievable said:


> Of course some people need killing! I wasn't sent to Iraq twice to distribute posies. We don't send the SWAT team out to hold hands and sing campfire songs. There are some honestly really bad jokers in this world. I don't know if this adulterer deserved what he received or not. I do know that he realized homicide was at least a potential consequence of his actions and he proceeded anyway.


If people need to be killed... as you say... in Iraq, or any war zone... the collateral damage of the deaths of 10's if not 100's of thousands is justifiable?? I know you were called to duty and serving your country.. for which I honor you... in this case... I disagree with the war.. not you.

As for the SWAT team... they do NOT do out with the intention of murdering or killing!!! That is ludacris! That, like any police force, to enforce the ultimate physical harm is there UTMOST LAST RESORT! 

I can understand your pain... for now I know where it comes from... my prayers for you to find inner peace and become whole again... no person comes back from war without deep scars to be healed... peace be with you.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

unbelievable said:


> I could make a pretty strong argument that *adulterers deserve a headshot more than a murderer*.


Wow. Sick.

And it's good to know that this isn't considered an ok thing to do.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

It's only ludacris in your world. What a SWAT team intends to do depends on the circumstances. There is a time for healing and a time for killing. I don't enjoy it but I recognize it as a sad and necessary fact of life. Doesn't matter whether you approve of this or any other war. I work for you. You sent me. You sent me to kill people. You're free because others have killed and because others are ready to kill in your name. That is the price of your safety and the price of your freedom. If you call the police to your house, they won't show up with smores and if they have to take a life, it isn't a personal vendeta but society (you included) pulling the trigger. Dig around a few mass graves of infants. Work a few homicide cases or child rape cases. Collect the bodies of decapitated American soldiers. Maybe you won't be so shocked that others have to do what needs to be done. Yea, I've taken out some trash for you and I have zero problems reporting as much when I stand before the Almighty.


----------



## oaksthorne (Mar 4, 2011)

RoseRed said:


> It is so incredibly saddening and sickening to read the posters that rejoice or are apathetic to a murder! It is disheartening to see such cold heartless venom uttered from mouths, such contemptous thoughts! To read of karmic buses... is there no empathy are you not human??
> 
> Was it justice.. perhaps... but there is no information from the OP as to the circumstances nor situation.
> 
> ...


Wow, where is the concern for the victim of a cheater and a home wrecker? I have no compassion for these jackals, and I have no problem at all with that. The world is better off without them. They lie, they steal and they hurt innocent people. I would not ever involve myself with another woman's husband. I've had the opportunity to do that several times. I was attracted; I was in a bad marriage at the time; I could have convinced myself that I had a right another person's mate, but I was honorable. I have examined myself and I am expecting no more from others than I am willing to give them. Believe me, my judgement of this kind of situation is neither rash nor is it harsh. It is just that someone this noxious should get it back in spades it's justice that's all, unfortunately that doesn't happen very often, but when it does, I reserve the right to approve of the process. The Bible did allow for stoning adulterers and that was related to the lasting damage done to families I guess. I used to think that it was harsh and rash, but that was before my world was turned upside down by totally unnecessary acts of cruelty by two insensitive, selfish jerks.


----------



## it-guy (Jan 6, 2011)

Just watching everyone go back and forth on this morality issue...

I think everyone agrees that an affair partner is skum. After all, this is a forum filled with BS and WS who most likely chose to recover their marriage or simply move on with their lives without lingering hurt.

But also I seriously doubt anyone here would kill an AP. Would we smile if someone else did...probably 90% of us would. But none of us are out there doing these things because we know we do not have the right to.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Of course not! Then again, knowing how my wife feels about sex, if I saw her having sex with some guy, I would have to naturally assume she was being violently raped and any decent husband would take appropriate action. In my shaken state and through my tears, my aim might falter and she might accidently get hit, too. Naturally, I would feel awful about it, but what can ya do?


----------



## oaksthorne (Mar 4, 2011)

it-guy said:


> Just watching everyone go back and forth on this morality issue...
> 
> I think everyone agrees that an affair partner is skum. After all, this is a forum filled with BS and WS who most likely chose to recover their marriage or simply move on with their lives without lingering hurt.
> 
> ...


I have fantasies, but no I would never consider actual violence, precisely because I have no right to hurt others, and neither do betrayers. When they do, they move themselves into a category that is exempt from my compassion.


----------



## oaksthorne (Mar 4, 2011)

unbelievable said:


> Of course not! Then again, knowing how my wife feels about sex, if I saw her having sex with some guy, I would have to naturally assume she was being violently raped and any decent husband would take appropriate action. In my shaken state and through my tears, my aim might falter and she might accidently get hit, too. Naturally, I would feel awful about it, but what can ya do?


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

unbelievable said:


> It's only ludacris in your world. What a SWAT team intends to do depends on the circumstances.


No, it's not just "ludicrous" in my world. Most people don't ascribe to thinking that a cheater is more deserving of a headshot by a SWAT team than a murderer.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

unbelievable said:


> Of course not! Then again, knowing how my wife feels about sex, if I saw her having sex with some guy, I would have to naturally assume she was being violently raped


being raped is not the same as your wife willingly having sex with another man.

And yes... I think we ALL agree that affair partners are scum.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

People assume that the spouse who cheated this this "criminal" was forced to cheat.

It takes two to cheat. The WW/H is probably more to blame than the one they are cheating with.


----------



## RoseRed (Aug 27, 2011)

oaksthorne said:


> Wow, where is the concern for the victim of a cheater and a home wrecker? I have no compassion for these jackals, and I have no problem at all with that. The world is better off without them. They lie, they steal and they hurt innocent people. I would not ever involve myself with another woman's husband. I've had the opportunity to do that several times. I was attracted; I was in a bad marriage at the time; I could have convinced myself that I had a right another person's mate, but I was honorable. I have examined myself and I am expecting no more from others than I am willing to give them. Believe me, my judgement of this kind of situation is neither rash nor is it harsh. It is just that someone this noxious should get it back in spades it's justice that's all, unfortunately that doesn't happen very often, but when it does, I reserve the right to approve of the process. The Bible did allow for stoning adulterers and that was related to the lasting damage done to families I guess. I used to think that it was harsh and rash, but that was before my world was turned upside down by totally unnecessary acts of cruelty by two insensitive, selfish jerks.


of course I have compassion... because he is a human... simply a man... full of flaws and faults like the rest of us... 

Psalms 35:13-14

But as for me, when they were sick (_in this case mind_), my clothing (_my own life_) was sackcloth: I humbled my soul with fasting; and my prayer returned into mine own bosom. I behaved myself as though he had been my friend or brother: I bowed down heavily, as one that mourneth for his mother.

I can never ever imagine a time where I could EVER rejoice in the death of another... it is so utterly completely disrespectful to mankind and humanity...

I was immediately taken aback by the venom, utter lack of compassion, self-righteous attitudes of some posters... however I now can understand it is born of hurt and pain, ...this website is dedicated to it. I wish you all peace and healing...


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

My house can get pretty dark and with all the screaming, it's perfectly understandable how someone might make a mistake. He was holding a short, blunt object and in the shadows, it looked like the barrel of a very small revolver. I feared for my wife's safety and for my own. Crap happens. Profuse apologies to all concerned.


----------



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

RoseRed said:


> I can never ever imagine a time where I could EVER rejoice in the death of another... it is so utterly completely disrespectful to mankind and humanity...



Saddam Hussein? Adolf Hitler? Just a couple of men whose deaths were much celebrated, mainly because of their own utter and complete disrespect to mankind and humanity.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

unbelievable said:


> My house can get pretty dark and with all the screaming, it's perfectly understandable how someone might make a mistake. He was holding a short, blunt object and in the shadows, it looked like the barrel of a very small revolver. I feared for my wife's safety and for my own. Crap happens. Profuse apologies to all concerned.


“_There is only one way in which one can endure man's inhumanity to man and that is to try, in one's own life, to exemplify man's humanity
to man.” _~ Alan Paton 

Try it. Dare you to.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

unbelievable said:


> My house can get pretty dark and with all the screaming, it's perfectly understandable how someone might make a mistake. He was holding a short, blunt object and in the shadows, it looked like the barrel of a very small revolver. I feared for my wife's safety and for my own. Crap happens. Profuse apologies to all concerned.


If someone breaks into my home in the middle of the night, I can only assume they are there to harm my family. I will shoot to kill. Where I live this is understood by all.

I would make the same assumption you made as well. Is there even a question about this?

-------------------------------------

And in the general sense, it was so long in coming, but when it was announced that Bin Laden had been killed, it was with a profound sense of justice for those whose lives had been destroyed. My second thought was that I hoped it was Navy SEAL Team Six.


----------



## RoseRed (Aug 27, 2011)

HurtinginTN said:


> Saddam Hussein? Adolf Hitler? Just a couple of men whose deaths were much celebrated, mainly because of their own utter and complete disrespect to mankind and humanity.


Hussein...I did not celebrate... far from it.... was his and only his death warranted.. that is God to decide... and He did... he lived by the sword and so shall he die by the sword. The day I saw pictures of him on TV a mess of a human, all I felt was sorrow... sadness for the man and what he chose... be he christian, muslim, or otherwise... he was still just a man... I did mourn for a lost soul.

Hitler... the bent and warped mind of a Christian... his attrocites reach further than one could imagine in the modern age... He knew that his fate was sealed... he took his own life.. his own guarentee to hell without facing the judgement that would be at hand.... he was the false prophet spoke in Matthew 24 11-12. Do I mourn him.. yes... a man with ideals that went so incredibly wrong... but he was just a man....


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

An evil maniac who caused the murder of over 6 million Jews and nearly destroyed his country. A 20 cent rifle round between his evil eyes would have prevented much suffering. As far as Saddam, if you think he was the only evil character in Iraq, you should have seen the videos I helped take out of his sons' palaces. God can discuss their souls. Down here, they were both just mass murdering wastes of DNA. My regret is that they both were allowed to live far too long.


----------



## RoseRed (Aug 27, 2011)

unbelievable said:


> An evil maniac who caused the murder of over 6 million Jews and nearly destroyed his country. A 20 cent rifle round between his evil eyes would have prevented much suffering. As far as Saddam, if you think he was the only evil character in Iraq, you should have seen the videos I helped take out of his sons' palaces. God can discuss their souls. Down here, they were both just mass murdering wastes of DNA. My regret is that they both were allowed to live far too long.



hmmm... just curious about your opinion...what about the 250,000+ Japanese civilians killed in Nagasaki and Hiroshima ordered by Rosevelt? 

What about the 20 million Russians and Ukrainians eliminated by Stalin? 

Just wishing to understand your logic...


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

I hate political discussions.


----------



## calif_hope (Feb 25, 2011)

RoseRed said:


> hmmm... just curious about your opinion...what about the 250,000+ Japanese civilians killed in Nagasaki and Hiroshima ordered by Rosevelt?
> 
> What about the 20 million Russians and Ukrainians eliminated by Stalin?
> 
> Just wishing to understand your logic...


Ordered by Roosevelt - wow. From the grave? Thuman! More Japanese were killed in the fire bombing than the atomic bombs - distinction?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Would you have preferred 100,000 U.S soldiers dying trying to take Tokyo? Long before the bombs were dropped, the Japanese proved their unwillingness to surrender, even when resistance was futile. That was about 70 years ago and nobody has had to worry about any Japanese attacks since. Extreme? Perhaps. 100 Effective? Absolutely.
As far as Stalin, Mao, etc, I concede that Communism and all other Leftist manifestations involve extremely large body counts. Again, well aimed shots between the eyes would have saved many innocent people. I would think Leftist war protesters in America would have been thrilled to see the mass slaughter in Cambodia that followed our withdrawal from Vietnam. They helped make it happen.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

lordmayhem said:


> I hate political discussions.


I hate people who hate political discussions








(c'mon take the bait!! Hahahahahahahahaha!!!)








(okay, I hate political discussions too)


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

I hate haters.

And moral equivalence. It was very much Truman. Passifists are sooooo .... Beta.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Getting back to the topic of this thread, I haven't gotten any more info regarding the circumstances surrounding the OM's death except what my police detective friend told me. So last night I called our mutual friend to ask her a few things that have been on my mind since D-day regarding the relationship between my ex-wife and the OM. I asked her if she knew about my ex-wife's affair before I did and she said yes. I then asked her why she never told me about ex-wife's affair, and she said it was because my ex-wife told her it was a ONS and that she was going to confess to me that same day. So the next time she saw my wife, she asked her how did it go with me after she confessed to me about her ONS, my ex-wife told her that I took it very hard but that I said to her that we would work through it. It was only after the sh*t hit the fan on D-day that our mutual friend found out that I wasn't the only one that my ex-wife had betrayed, she also had been betrayed. She said that when my ex-wife went to see her, all hysterical and crying, she then told her that I had found out about her affair. Mutual friend said she was livid and ripped into my ex-wife for several minutes, finally telling her "I hope he divorces your sorry as* and finds himself another woman". I finally asked her if my ex-wife had told her who the OM was and where she had met him. She said that my ex-wife told her that his name was Sean and that she had met him in an online chat room. But that was all the information that my ex-wife gave her regarding the OM.

Thankfully my curiosity is nowhere near the morbid levels of 'I must find out by any means', including to the point of me personally going to my ex-wife and interrogating the sh*t out of her for the missing information. So the mystery still remains about who Sean X was, where he lived, etc. and frankly that's ok by me.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

So this brings to mind in a very scary way just how close your wife brought a likely very bad and dangerous person into the mix. It is bad enough she hooked up with a guy on an internet chat site, but you then find out he was brutally murdered.

As I have said before in my opinion while a WS owns their affair, and we are then so quick to point out that the couple own any issues in the marriage that many do not find the OM/OW as having responsibility for their actions. Ok fine. No excuse for cheating. 

But it boggles my mind that many feel the OM/OW are really not accountable for their actions. It is kinda like if you leave your front door open it is not stealing for someone to enter and take from you. They know it is wrong. People who cheat with married people know this is wrong. We can safely say that OM/OW have a wide range of culpability depending on what they knew, when and what their intentions were. 

For sake of argument there is a continuum from a person who becomes emotionally involved because of poor boundaries or whatever that has no intention of cheating to a full blown dangerous predator. I believe they are both accountable. However, I agree that the first kind is not like the rapist, drug dealer suggested. BUT, the other extreme is a truly evil predator who is purposely seeking out married woman to bed for its own pruposes and for the thrill of destroying thier family. There are some men who take a special pleasure in conquering married women, humiliating them AND they revel in the fact they are able to humiliate the husband by taking away thier wife. They get some sick pleasure from this. You can say this seduction is not rape, but in essence to the husband it is like a rape. From their view their wife and mother of their children is being taken forcibly from them and defiled. And in some case these women are truly raped. They are seduced so far and then preyed upon. 

Anyway, my real point is that at the one extreme end there can be some really dangerous people that prey upon women. The women are seduced and bring these dangerous men close to their family by having a sexual relationship with them. This puts the whole family in jeopardy. Sometimes these men are brought into the family home and close to the children. 

We don't know much about this man who was murdered but he preyed upon a women who was having serious emotional issues. That is messed up. It does make one wonder who this guys is and whether he was murdered because of his hobby of bedding married women or some other illegal goings on. Sure for statistical puposes their is a small chance he was in the wrog place at the wrong time ... get real.

So you really don't know much about this OM?


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Assumptions can be deceiving. Why do we assume that the OM was a felon? For all we know he might have been simply an amoral, regular guy with no criminal background. On the other hand, his murderer most likely has one. If there is one lesson for ANY OM to learn is this 'You fu*k with the wrong woman and you may end up dead'


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Mori--I'm not surprised your ex did not tell her friend all the information. She was probably deeply ashamed by what she did. 



Entropy3000 said:


> But it boggles my mind that many feel the OM/OW are really not accountable for their actions. It is kinda like if you leave your front door open it is not stealing for someone to enter and take from you. They know it is wrong. People who cheat with married people know this is wrong.


I don't understand how some folks who say the OM and OW aren't accountable either. Granted, they did not take a vow, but like you said, they know full well that what they are doing is wrong. Again, you can't hav ea betrayal without a third party. As stated a gajillion (is that word?) times, 99% of the time, the OM and OW know the person they are engaging with is married/in a relationship. So they are aware. If they continue after the fact, then they are willfully participating in the betrayal. And even if they do not know, it is STILL an affair is the other person is married. However, none of this absolves the married person. They can either choose to shut it down so it does not happen or go through with the affair. 



Entropy3000 said:


> BUT, the other extreme is a truly evil predator who is purposely seeking out married woman to bed for its own pruposes and for the thrill of destroying thier family. There are some men who take a special pleasure in conquering married women, humiliating them AND they revel in the fact they are able to humiliate the husband by taking away thier wife. They get some sick pleasure from this.


I have head this as well before. How for some OM, the ultimate conquest is bedding a married woman. They get off on it. It's a high. 

By the same token, there are OW who operate with this in mind, too. They get a sick pleasure out of knowing they are sleeping with married men. I read recently on a website where as woman was posting that she had an A with a married man, he left his wife for her, lived with her for 2 years, and then he had gone back to his wife and she was distraught. She kept saying how she "knew" it was so very wrong but she loved him and now she felt like a loser now knowing he went back to his wife and something to the effect of "I always felt like it was a competition and I was winning since he left her to be with me...and now I feel like I lost... like she's the victorious one." Then she said how her self-esteem was totally shot and how she ultimately felt bad for the wife since it's clear he wasn't committed to her if he left her. But then how awful she felt he left her to be with his wife...he told her that he couldn't just up and leave her. And the OW said something like "I don't get why it's so hard to leave... eventually his kids will learn to love him again and their anger will die down, he will repair things with his family, his wife will get over it, and his sick father (who by the way, the wife cared for as he lived in the marital home with the wife!) can be fine on his own!!! and how leaving a house/finances behind were not that big of a deal--they were just "things" that can be replaced. Yes, she used the world "replaced."

But I digress. Entrop made some good points.

Mori--it's prob best for you not to know and the thing is, you probably will never know everything. I've recently spoken with my exH and found out all kinds of new sh!t. But he still will not tell me her name. Stupid, right? We're divorced now! He claims he can't remember. That he truly forgot and cannot remember her name at all. I told him "It's funny you can't remember the name of the woman you betrayed me with." I think it's safe to say at this point he will probably never tell me.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

morituri said:


> Assumptions can be deceiving. Why do we assume that the OM was a felon? For all we know he might have been simply an amoral, regular guy with no criminal background. On the other hand, his murderer most likely has one. *If there is one lesson for ANY OM to learn is this 'You fu*k with the wrong woman and you may end up dead'*


We have to live our lives with assumptions. Yeah I know the old adage about assumptions, but pragmatically we have to make assumptions all day long or we are at a dead stop. We never have all the answers. To figure out the puzzle we have to test with assumptions. Much about what we think we know at anyone time is wrong or skewed.

I would say that the odds that he was into some bad stuff dramtically went up hearing just this small bit of information. It is all probability. But it makes you wonder.

And I agree. A man ought to be very afraid to cross the boundary of pursuing another man's wife. He could get his head blown off or whatever. Bad juju. I am not making a moral judgement. This is just serious stuff for many folks and you do not know how they will react.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Like someone else referenced, the Unfaithful movie with Richard Gere is a good example and that stuff really does happen IRL.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Every state recognizes that adultarous people tend to end up dead. That's why we generally have reduced penalties for "crimes of passion". For the shooter, there is a great difference between 1st degree murder and manslaughter. For the shootee, not so much.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I once arranged to have my friend's abusive dad beat the hell up. He died years ago but he lived the rest of his life with a limp.


----------



## Whip Morgan (May 26, 2011)

morituri said:


> "I hope he divorces your sorry as* and finds himself another woman". .


Now that has happened, the karma bus did indeed run over your ex-W, Mori. Considering that you previously stated to me that you believed her to be genuinely remorseful, the above statement coming true is even more a sad reminder to your ex-W of the destruction of infidelity.

Back to the karma bus - I wouldn't be jumping for joy over this guy being murdered, and I'm glad to hear that you aren't either. There are very few people that I was "glad" to see dead. They were all related to my military service. But at the end of the day, it makes me realize how fortunate I am to be okay - something about joy over anothers death makes me feel like I'm asking for misfortune myself. 

If there is anything to be glad about this situation (perhaps thankful is a better word) is that your ex-W had ended the affair over a year ago, she was not involved with him as he got into further bad sh*t , and that she is at home with family, hopefully receiving the treatment she needs to be healthy again and not anywhere near this guy when it all went down.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Mori--I'm not surprised your ex did not tell her friend all the information. She was probably deeply ashamed by what she did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


None of this is gender specific. Agreed.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Like someone else referenced, the Unfaithful movie with Richard Gere is a good example and that stuff really does happen IRL.


I was watching his movie the other night "Internal Affairs". He played a seriously evil dude who preyed on women. Yeah it was a movie but there are folks at the extreme end who think that way.


----------



## oaksthorne (Mar 4, 2011)

RoseRed said:


> of course I have compassion... because he is a human... simply a man... full of flaws and faults like the rest of us...
> 
> Psalms 35:13-14
> 
> ...


Schlock! we aren't talking rejoicing here, we are talking about being satisfied that justice is done by the universe from time to time. Why is there more understanding and "compassion" for a person who knowingly sets out to hurt and humble, another? The OW in my H's life knew he was married ( big wedding ring; lots of talk about wife and fam) but it just seemed to make her more determined. She is studying to be a MC for crying out loud! If she isn't responsible for her actions then who in the hell is? Do I hold her responsible? You bet I do, and if she got hit by a bus, I would be relieved that another wife would never have to go through what I have, at her initiation. This is a selfish and hurtful person; out to prove that she can urinate in other people's corn flakes. There has been some quoting of scripture. Here is one to consider: "And the man that committeth adultery with another man's wife, even he that committeth adultery with his neighbour's wife, the adulterer and the adulteress shall surely be put to death. Leviticus 20:10." The Bible is very vindictive too and has "an utter lack of compassion" when it comes to adultery. Seducing another person's life partner is a purposeful assault on the rights and dignity of an innocent person, "compassion" for such a person is in my opinion, misplaced, especially when there is an "utter lack of compassion" for the injured spouse and family on the part of the transgressor. My H is very remorseful, he would take it all back if he could. He's told me that, over and over again, and I believe him, she on the other hand, has said "I don't care about you, or your family," , and I believe her too. Will she do this again if she gets the chance? What do you think?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Oak -- It's not suprising the OW said she doesn't care about you or your family. If she did, she would not have had an affair with your husband.


----------



## oaksthorne (Mar 4, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Oak -- It's not suprising the OW said she doesn't care about you or your family. If she did, she would not have had an affair with your husband.


Yep, and I'm not inclined to cut her any slack.


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

Sorry for the bump but I wonder if you spoke to your ex wife about this


----------



## Meatpuppet (Jan 2, 2012)

Runs like Dog said:


> How unfortunate. I would have hoped for bone cancer, rabies, brain eating amoebas


I just googled "brain eating amoebas" thinking there couldn't possibly be any such thing...

I was wrong...

http://http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naegleria_fowleri


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Bump.

One of the great classic threads, authored by one of my heroes Morituri.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

Too bad the main stream media has become so bland that when an OM is murdered they will only make a vague statement about an estranged wife. 

Tamat


----------

